# [EVDL] EVLN: Accomplished musician builds EVs in Lancaster, PA



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I agree. Electrifying old school is great. I guess my '84 cj7 may not be =
vintage,
but at least I can drive something unique. Plus, I no longer inhale a bunch
of fumes from the old carbureted ice. =


-ben



> harry henderson wrote:
> 
> > i've been surprised by the lack of vintage cars being converted to electr=
> ic. if that market embraced electric they could restore their cars faster,=
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I guess I'm showing my age. When somebody mentioned "vintage", I thought of 40s, 50s, and 60s cars; not 70s cars! I do agree that they are at least 30-40 years old, but they were new when I was in high school.

Personally, I would hate to make that kind of a modification to a really old car that would almost be a museum piece otherwise. I could see it if I rescued it from a junk heap.

I bet an AMC Pacer has lots of room for batteries. I don't exactly consider them a classic, but I 've noticed they have their own fan clubs on the Internet. Even electric, though, it will still be an ugly car that doesn't handle very well (IMHO). I sat in the back seat of an AMC Gremlin once. Only once.

Mike

> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf Of harry henderson
> Sent: Sunday, April 01, 2012 9:59 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] EVLN: Accomplished musician builds EVs in Lancaster, PA
> 
> i've been surprised by the lack of vintage cars being converted to electric. if
> that market embraced electric they could restore their cars faster, easier and
> cheaper then they are doing now and they don't normally drive them very
> far either
> 
> harry
> 



_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

